# Brown & Sharpe No. 0 Screw Machine



## vtcnc

Not mine, but is in Plymouth, VT. Could be a nice weekend trip, visit the Calvin Coolidge site, enjoy remote central Vermont. 





__





						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## benmychree

That would be called a hand (as opposed to automatic) screw machine, they can be quite handy for simple work.


----------



## vtcnc

benmychree said:


> That would be called a hand (as opposed to automatic) screw machine, they can be quite handy for simple work.


Aside from the obvious task of making screws, how complicated of a part can one make on a machine like this?


----------



## benmychree

With proper tooling, it can do turning, threading, forming, drilling, reaming tapping and cut off, in short, making simple turnings such as screws; since it has no feed capability on the cross slide, all turning (other than forming) is done with tools in the turret, which is fairly limiting.  I had a #2 Bardons & Oliver hand screw machine in my shop and used it quite a lot; it was somewhat larger than the one shown, and had power feed to the turret, which makes it more useful and convenient, and a 1" collet capacity, I expect the B&S has about half that capacity.  Restored and prettied up it would look great in someone's shop or office!


----------

